# Smoke detectors / fire alarm - current law for private rentals?



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello,

I just moved into an apt in Barcelona and realized there's no smoke detector, no fire extinguisher (and no fire alarm in the entire building).

It seems it's not a legal requirement in Spain for landlords to provide these??

Anyway, I will certainly have one installed but I am surprised as it's the first rental I've had without it. 

I met my downstairs neighbor who's an older gentleman with significant hearing loss and partly blind, his apt is drowning in stuff (books, etc) from top to bottom, not an inch of empty space on the floor (what you would call a hoarder). Seems like bad combination fire-wise.

Any advise on the installation is welcome too. Thanks.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's only been compulsory to have smoke and CO detectors in rental properties in England since 2015, so I wouldn't be surprised if Spain hasn't caught up yet. It's easy enough to buy them though, from any hardware store.

https://www.fireandsafetycentre.co.uk/advice-centre/smoke-alarm-legislation-for-landlords/


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I just took a quick look on the internet. It appears there is no law compelling the fitting of smoke alarms in rental or private homes.

I have always had alrms in my homes, and since the Grenville Tower fire in London, I have fitted one in the hallway outside my front door of my apartment, and another on the staircase adjacent to the hallway.


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Alcalaina said:


> It's only been compulsory to have smoke and CO detectors in rental properties in England since 2015, so I wouldn't be surprised if Spain hasn't caught up yet. It's easy enough to buy them though, from any hardware store.
> 
> https://www.fireandsafetycentre.co.uk/advice-centre/smoke-alarm-legislation-for-landlords/


Oh I see....I guess my expectations were skewed after living in The Netherlands where I guess the insurance culture has resulted in the ubiquity of fire prevention measures.


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

Juan C said:


> I just took a quick look on the internet. It appears there is no law compelling the fitting of smoke alarms in rental or private homes.
> 
> I have always had alrms in my homes, and since the Grenville Tower fire in London, I have fitted one in the hallway outside my front door of my apartment, and another on the staircase adjacent to the hallway.


Thanks, yes I plan on installing one in hallway too, possibly one near this neighbors door if I can get away with it!


----------



## jtuohy (Feb 21, 2018)

Buy a few. Put 2 inside your apartment and one outside the front door, to compensate for your neighbour below. You can also get rope ladders that can be used off a balcony!


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

jtuohy.....is there any particular brand you would like to advertise?


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

jtuohy said:


> ..................... You can also get rope ladders that can be used off a balcony!


I am on the 7th floor and am 78. 

Even though I am very fit, I don't think so :help:


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

jtuohy said:


> Buy a few. Put 2 inside your apartment and one outside the front door, to compensate for your neighbour below. You can also get rope ladders that can be used off a balcony!


Didn't know about those, great idea...will get a couple as you suggest.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

expat16 said:


> Didn't know about those, great idea...will get a couple as you suggest.


Officially you will need permission from the "comunidad" to anything outside your front door in the communal area


----------

